
Occupational Outlook Handbook - apsec112
https://www.bls.gov/ooh/
======
zitterbewegung
This should be required reading in HS. When I was in high school everyone went
into a computer lab to read this document . Not everyone did but I looked for
the best paying job that had high growth that I would enjoy.

Although I thought about being Mathematician or a professor in college when I
was there I saw that a bunch of people in those disciplines becoming web
developers and or low paid Adjunct professors at community colleges . Reading
that website changed my life significantly .

------
elipsey
[https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/computer-programmers.htm)

Quick Facts: Computer Programmers [...] Job Outlook, 2018-28 -7% (Decline)

~~~
jacobgreenleaf
Software Engineers [...] Job Outlook, 2018-28 +21% (Much faster than average)

[https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/...](https://www.bls.gov/ooh/computer-and-information-
technology/software-developers.htm)

------
abrax3141
Seems like the highest paying x easiest occupation is being an airline pilot.

~~~
airbreather
Maybe, it's said to be 99.999% boredom and 0.001% panic.

I know a few serious international airliner pilots (high ranking, national
flag carriers), I went to a high school with an aviation specialty. Both
around 50 yo.

One guy quit because couldn't handle the repetitive boredom.

The other does 30 days on and 30 days off, lives in NZ in primo spot, but I
have worked rosters in construction before and know all the problems they can
bring, esp ongoing rosters with no escape future.

Interestingly I am an electrical engineer (which for me is my dream job),
outearn them both by a large margin and have a much more interesting job, IMO.

~~~
abrax3141
Yeah, but you don’t get to fly for a living:
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/news/amazing-cockpit-
pilo...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/news/amazing-cockpit-pilot-photos-
of-northern-lights-and-thunderstorms/)

~~~
airbreather
I get paid to fly as a passenger far more often than I would like.

I live in the most isolated capital city in the world and where you can easily
fly for well over two hours and still be in the same state.

I would be happy to never get on another plane.

